

Ask HN: What are some hacker-approved home gadgets? - tericho

Just bought a house, live alone, want to nerdify almost anything.  Looking for hacker-approved, high quality appliances, gadgets, cleaners, tools, lighting, walls?, etc.<p>Thanks<p>PS. I already have a Nest and yes, it&#x27;s remarkable.
======
dr-how-to
Grow your own food. Spend $2000 on a quality chipper/shredder to make compost
for your garden. You'll have it for 25 years and use it every weekend, if you
have any landscaping, at all. Talk about hacking. It's a great investment,
young man. Dr-How-To

